# Installation LC 475



## fanie.g (24 Juin 2005)

Hello !

Je cherche tout simplement à installer un LC 475. Devant tous ces câbles, j'avoue que je suis en peu perdue...

Merci.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

1/ branche la souris au clavier

2/ branche le clavier derrière l'ordi à la prise qui a ce symbole : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3/ branche l'alimentation au boitié (prise 220V qui se termine par un trapézoïde à trois trous)

4/ branche la prise de courant de l'écran au secteur

5/ relie l'écran au boitier par la prise qui a un symbole genre : |O|

ensuite tu peux démarrer ! welcome !


----------



## fanie.g (24 Juin 2005)

Merci supermoquette !
C'est ma maman qui va être contente...

Bonne fin de journée et bon week-end à toi.


----------



## fanie.g (5 Juillet 2005)

Je reviens à la charge...

Le boîtier d'alimentation, il est bien joli mais la fiche de l'un des 2 câbles (pas celui d'alimentation, l'autre) ne correpond à rien du côté du Mac...


----------



## ppierre (5 Juillet 2005)

Ah non, il n'y a pas de boîtier d'alimentation pour un lc 475.

Il suffit d'utiliser un câble d'alimentation 220V commun aux ordinateurs et à nombres d'autres appareils. (tu peux utiliser celui d'un autre mac, pc, écran, ...).

L'alimentation du lc 475 est intégrée dans ce tout petit boîtier, c'est fou non. (Ils sont bien faits ces LC quand même!)

Pierre


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

fanie.g a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens à la charge...
> 
> Le boîtier d'alimentation, il est bien joli mais la fiche de l'un des 2 câbles (pas celui d'alimentation, l'autre) ne correpond à rien du côté du Mac...


Ce cable doit relier quoi à quoi ? l'écran ?


----------



## fanie.g (5 Juillet 2005)

Si, si, ppierre, y'a bien un boîtier d'alimentation (utilisé par l'ancien propriétaire).

J'explique : 2 câbles partent de ce boîtier. 1 sert d'alimentation (classique), l'autre doit normalement être relié à l'ordi. La fiche est carrée mais y'a rien qui correspond du côté de l'ordi.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

D'après ce que je sais il peut directement etre branché à la prise secteur. Bizarre ça.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

Tu vois à gauche l'emplacement pour le cable d'alim ? c'est un cable classique, pas besoin de boitier d'alim entre l'ordi et la prise au mur.


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que je sais il peut directement etre branché à la prise secteur. Bizarre ça.



Oui, bizarre : le LC475 s'alimente tout à fait classiquement par un bête câble 220 V. Tu es sûr, Fanie, qu'il ne t'a pas offert en prime une alimentation pour portable (rien à voir avec le LC475) ou encore (si le boîtier que tu cites est tout petit) un boîtier localtalk ou autre. 

Peux-tu préciser le brochage des différents fils ou prises du boîtier ? (combien de bornes, rangées comment).


----------



## daffyb (5 Juillet 2005)

à moins que ça soit un disque dur SCSI externe.
tu ne peux pas nous mettre une photo ?


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2005)

Elle parle d'une fiche carrée, ce qui exclut à priori le scsi.

Mais je ne connais pas de fiche carrée, ou ne m'en souviens pas.


----------



## fanie.g (5 Juillet 2005)

Le LC 475 n'étant pas chez moi, pas possible de vous joindre une photo.

J'avais bien vu l'emplacement pour le câble d'alim', je pensais que ça suffirait mais rien ne se passe, juste le petit bruit au démarrage, mais rien sur l'écran.

L'ancien propriétaire me dit qu'il utilisait ce fameux boîtier.
Je vais essayer de décrire le câble en question : la fiche est carrée et composée de 5 bornes : 4 forment un carré + 1 au centre.

Désolée mais je fais de mon mieux...


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2005)

Cela ressemble étrangement à un bloc d'alimentation externe pour un disque dur ( j'avais un LaCie et la connectique ressemblait à la description).

Sinon, s'agissant du LC475, il y a une chose à savoir : si la pile est usée alors il n'y a plus de vidéo. C'est idiot comme panne mais c'est comme ça.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

fanie.g a dit:
			
		

> Désolée mais je fais de mon mieux...


No Prob, maintenant résolvons le problème posé par starmac


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> No Prob, maintenant résolvons le problème posé par starmac


Ce que je dis sur la relation vidéo hs et pile hs est vrai : j'ai pu le constater sur le LC475 qu'utilisait ma chère et tendre sur son lieu de travail.

Quelque part ce serait un moindre mal, mais tout de même ces piles coutent leur pesant de cacahouettes et si ce n'est pas ça je m'en voudrais de faire faire une dépense inutile à Fanie.g.


----------



## fanie.g (5 Juillet 2005)

Pour info, ce boîtier est un Commodore et a un interrupteur. Si jamais ça dit quelque chose à quelqu'un...

La fameuse pile ! Je veux bien la changer si on m'explique... (désolée pour mon ignorance mais c'est la première fois que je mets le nez dedans).


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2005)

fanie.g a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, ce boîtier est un Commodore et a un interrupteur. Si jamais ça dit quelque chose à quelqu'un...



Commodore ! Je pense que le donateur du LC475 s'est un peu emmélé les pinceaux en annonçant que ce boitier était nécessaire.



			
				fanie.g a dit:
			
		

> La fameuse pile ! Je veux bien la changer si on m'explique... (désolée pour mon ignorance mais c'est la première fois que je mets le nez dedans).


Tu peux déjà la tester : pour ouvrir le boitier du LC 475, c'est relativement facile : 
sur l'image que Supermoquette a postée tu vois de part et d'autres deux "pattes" en plastique et une vis en plein centre.
Une fois la vis enlevée, déclipse les pattes et soulève simplement le capot de l'unité centrale.
Dans le fatras de puces, mémoires et autre disque dur, tu repèreras sans peine une pile dont la taille est environ de moitié celle d'une LR6 (pile classique de télécommande, petite radio...).
Si tu connais quelqu'un dans ton entourage qui possède un voltmètre tu pourras rapidement savoir si cette pile est usée ou non.

PS : mais tu veux en faire quoi de ce LC475 ? Ses capacités sont bien faibles en regard de ce que l'on attend actuellement d'un ordinateur...


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2005)

fanie.g a dit:
			
		

> juste le petit bruit au démarrage, mais rien sur l'écran.



Il y a donc bien une alimentation électrique si ça clique (encore qu'une alimentation qui merde peut conduire à un clic)

L'hypothèse de la pile est effectivement un grand classique des "pannes" de LC475 et compte tenu de l'âge des bêtes, c'est encore plus classique aujourd'hui. Il faut vérifier sa tension (3,6 V en nominal) et la changer si nécessaire.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

Une fois ouvert, la pile c'est ce truc bleu au milieu à gauche :


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une fois ouvert, la pile c'est ce truc bleu au milieu à gauche :



Supermoquette : PhotoMac'othèque ambulante.
Bravo.


----------



## Langellier (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour
je ne sais si ma remarque et mon expérience va pouvoir servir, car je n'ai pas relu dans le détail tout ce qui précède.
Concernant la pile, effectivement qd la pile est hs, le LC475 ne démarre pas. Mais il y a une petite astuce qui évite provisoirement d'acheter une pile :
Il suffit actionner deux fois de suite l'interrupteur du bloc allimentation et CA DEMARRE !!
Quand je pense aux LC475 qui ont dû être abandonnés ou pire jetés pour cause de pile déchargée


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2005)

beau musée, j'y ai retrouvé quelques souvenirs même si je suis bien loin d'avoir écumé a gamme


----------



## fanie.g (6 Juillet 2005)

Un grand merci à tous !
Je vais m'occuper de cette pile et vous tiens au courant.
Pour répondre à ta question starmac, ce LC475 est destiné à l'initiation à l'informatique de ma maman (je pense que ça devrait le faire).

Encore merci


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2005)

ah ben si j'avais su j'ai toujours ce G3 beige à jeter


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (7 Juillet 2005)

Oui j'ai dit bizarre , car tout mes vieux LC II, III, et 475 démarrent sans piles du premier coup!
étrange?
P J-J


----------



## Langellier (7 Juillet 2005)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai dit bizarre , car tout mes vieux LC II, III, et 475 démarrent sans piles du premier coup!
> étrange?
> P J-J


Bonjour
Oui mon LCIII démarre sans pile. LC et LCII je pense aussi. 
Mais j'ai eu entre les mains 3 LC475. Et les 3 ont eu le même pb : Sans doute après des années d'inactivité, leurs propriétaires voulaient les jeter ou ne savaient pas comment les redémarrer.
Qqn m'a dit un jour, actionne deux fois l'interrupteur et il va démarrer. 
Pas plus tard que mardi dernier, qqn s'apprêtait à me donner ce vieux LC475 qui ne marchait plus. J'ai utilisé l'astuce ci-dessus. En plus je lui ai dit qu'il pouvait accepter des disquettes PC etc... et du coup il le garde.
Je suis formel. Peut-être est dû à la vieillesse......
du mac LC 475 (s'entend).


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2005)

Petite précision sur mon expérience : le LC475 en question avait 4 ans environ. Une fois le changement de pile effectué la vidéo s'en est trouvée rétablie. Depuis, selon les dernières nouvelles, il est encore opérationnel.


----------



## Ulyxes (7 Juillet 2005)

Le LC475 est très facile à ouvrir : autrefois on l'appelait "la boîte à pizza", 2 vis à l'arrière (si elles y sont encore  et le dessus s'enlève: tout est alors accessible. En veillant aussi à avoir débrancher l'alim ! 

Cette pile coûte 100 FRF ttc ; veille à bien acheter le même modèle.

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## mfay (7 Juillet 2005)

Le LC475, c'est un Mac mini avant compression 

Pour moi c'est le Mac le plus fiable que j'ai eu. Ne plantait jamais  Son seul défaut : la pile qui bloque (et qu'il consomme assez vite).


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour!

Pour la pile, n'ayant pas reussi a en retrouver une de la meme marque (maxwell dans mes LC) je suis allé acheter un lot de pile pour appareil photo (au lithium je crois) elle on une valeur de 3.5 V mais ca suffit largement a les faire tourner...
Par contre le cout n'est pas negligeable, et la pile est un peu plus longue que celle d'origine, donc il faut forcer, et le bidule en plastique est legerement ecarté, mais ne casse pas.
Voila,
PAm


----------



## mfay (9 Juillet 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> 
> Pour la pile, n'ayant pas reussi a en retrouver une de la meme marque (maxwell dans mes LC) je suis allé acheter un lot de pile pour appareil photo (au lithium je crois) elle on une valeur de 3.5 V mais ca suffit largement a les faire tourner...
> Par contre le cout n'est pas negligeable, et la pile est un peu plus longue que celle d'origine, donc il faut forcer, et le bidule en plastique est legerement ecarté, mais ne casse pas.
> ...


Pareil. J'utilise des piles CR2 qui font 3 volts et qu'il faut très légèrement forcer.


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2005)

Y'a aussi le prix, qui est pas 'top'  . Ca fait cher, ce sont des piles photos! et oui... Par contre acheter la pile Maxwell pour 15¤ piece, la collection c'est bien  , mais faut pas trop pousser le bouchon (de la bouteille de colection)  >plus de champagne (de collection)  , c'est vraiment genant... :rateau:  :rateau: 

Euh; ne lire que les deux premieres lignes... oups trop tard!   :rose:


----------



## zebigbug (24 Juillet 2005)

Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> Le LC475 est très facile à ouvrir : autrefois on l'appelait "la boîte à pizza", 2 vis à l'arrière (si elles y sont encore  et le dessus s'enlève: tout est alors accessible. En veillant aussi à avoir débrancher l'alim !
> 
> Cette pile coûte 100 FRF ttc ; veille à bien acheter le même modèle.
> 
> Tiens nous au courant.


 
10 - 12 euros plutôt , j'en ai acheté une il y a 1 mois ...


----------



## fanie.g (28 Août 2005)

Je suis heureuse de vous annoncer que la bête fonctionne à merveille depuis qu'elle a sa pile toute neuve (payée 11 euros) 
Encore merci pour votre aide.


----------



## flotow (1 Septembre 2005)

ca fait cher 11e pour une pile?


----------



## zebigbug (1 Septembre 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> ca fait cher 11e pour une pile?




Oui , mais pour le modéle non ...


----------

